# No crest feathers



## Emmaline (Dec 7, 2013)

My little man Billie is about 9 weeks old and doesn't appear to be growing any crest feathers. Is this normal? His head isn't bald or anything he just doesn't have any of those cute long feathers.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He was probably plucked by his parents. If the follicles aren't damaged, new feathers should start to grow soon. Are you able to post a picture?


----------



## Emmaline (Dec 7, 2013)

Not sure if u can see properly but it's just a flat head


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah. He's just a lorikeet-tiel. 

I think I can see a few pinfeathers poking through on his crown. Keep an eye on it, you should see more and more stumps appearing. That's a sure sign that he will more than likely regrow a nice new crest.  Lucky there's no bald patch!


----------



## Emmaline (Dec 7, 2013)

Haha Thanks for the advice. I think he's cute either way.


----------



## JanP (Aug 27, 2013)

They will grow dont worry


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He'll get some new crest feathers in soon. He looks darling with a flat head


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree haha, it's a cute look!


----------



## Emmaline (Dec 7, 2013)

Just a quick update. 

Birdie has been giving Billie head scratches and out popped some crest feathers. Yay. They were just hiding. Haha.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous photo!!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

He's adorable! He looks like such a happy little one!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Sooo cuuute !!! X x


----------



## Emmaline (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone he has a very outgoing personality.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine is the same way, she is about 3 months. Her little baby mohawk has just started to stand up  I think she was plucked by parents because she also had no flights when I got her and she has them growing in now, poor thing


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh my 'pop!'. LOL!

He's so cute!


----------

